

Johanna Blakley: Lessons from fashion's free culture - rbanffy
http://www.ted.com/talks/johanna_blakley_lessons_from_fashion_s_free_culture.html

======
rbanffy
Minor nitpick: Linux is copyright protected, much like most of open-source.
It's the copyright that keeps GPL products GPL'ed and open.

